# Confused with lab results



## adamlinds (Jul 26, 2010)

My ultrasound came back showing an 8ymm hypoechoic nodule, slightly coarse thyroid echotexture and asymetrical throid lobes (right 5cm, left 3.7cm).

My Endocrinologist told me that my thyroid looks good except for the nodule, which is also common. He ended up saying he will do an FNA and tested my thyroid levels & antibodies.

Already having Celiac's Disease and with my thyroid being slightly coarse, I expected the antibodies to come back positive, but they did not. Here are my results:

TSH/FreeT3/FreeT4 - normal
Thyroglobulin AB - negative (no value given on lab report)
Microsomal AB - negative (no value given on lab report)

1. I don't see anti-TPO anywhere, is Microsomal the same thing? 
2. Does negative Thyroglobulin mean my nodule is not cancerous?
3. I'm confused, my endo tells me my thyroid is normal since my antibodies are good and thyroid levels are good. But why is it coarse and different sized??

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adamlinds said:


> My ultrasound came back showing an 8ymm hypoechoic nodule, slightly coarse thyroid echotexture and asymetrical throid lobes (right 5cm, left 3.7cm).
> 
> My Endocrinologist told me that my thyroid looks good except for the nodule, which is also common. He ended up saying he will do an FNA and tested my thyroid levels & antibodies.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. All this normal stuff. Geez. Please get actual results and the ranges. Ask for a copy of the report.

Yes; Antimicrosomal is TPO.

In general, their presence suggests that there is autoimmune thyroid involvement and the higher the level, the more likely that is. Rising levels etc.

(I take that to mean you should have none; therefore, there would be no such thing as normal. Negative, yes. Normal, no.

Please read....

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid_antibodies/test.html

The one good thing is that you are getting FNA. This is essential. When is it scheduled for?


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry about that, here are the values:

TSH: 1.89 (ref range 0.4 - 5.0)
Free T3: 3.1 (ref range 2.4-4.2)
Free T4: 1.1 (ref range 0.7-1.7)

Thanks for the response. My main confusion is that is it normal for a thyroid to have coarse echotexture and be asymetrical? I thought I likely had thyroid disease but this does not appear to be the case since Anti-tg and microsomal were both negative. What else could cause this or can this just be normal?

Or is it possible that the tiny 8mm nodule is causing the slightly coarse texture and asymetrical size?

My FNA is scheduled for January 2011 even though my Endo requested it be done in August, Canadian hospitals are all too busy. Without the anti-bodies showing up, I feel a bit less worried about the FNA showing anything. I'm just confused why my thyroid shows signs of being coarse (from what i read means the beginning of damage), yet all my tests show nothing.

Thanks again,


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Just got a call from the hospital, they have moved my biopsy up to September 2nd as per the request of my Endo. Glad I don't have to wait so long!!!


----------

